# A survival lesson for the ages



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems to me there is some real survival wisdom to be shared here and maybe a smile 




Have You Ever Danced?
An old prospector shuffled into the town of El Indio , Texas leading an old tired mule. The old man headed straight for the only saloon in town, to clear his parched throat. He walked up to the saloon and tied his old mule to the hitch rail. As he stood there, brushing some of the dust from his face and clothes, a young gunslinger stepped out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of whiskey in the other.

The young gunslinger looked at the old man and laughed, saying, "Hey old man, have you ever danced?" The old man looked up at the gunslinger and said, "No, I never did dance... never really wanted to."

A crowd had gathered as the gunslinger grinned and said, "Well, you old fool, you're gonna' dance now," and started shooting at the old man's feet. The old prospect or, not wanting to get a toe blown off, started hopping around like a flea on a hot skillet. Everybody was laughing, fit to be tied.

When his last bullet had been fired, the young gunslinger, still laughing, holstered his gun and turned around to go back into the saloon. The old man turned to his pack mule, pulled out a double-barreled shotgun, and cocked both hammers. The loud clicks carried clearly through the desert air.

The crowd stopped laughing immediately. The young gunslinger heard the sounds too, and he turned around very slowly. The silence was almost deafening. The crowd watched as the young gunman stared at the old timer and the large gaping holes of those twin barrels.

The barrels of the shotgun never wavered in the old man's hands, as he quietly said, "Son, have you ever kissed a mule's ass?"

The gunslinger swallowed hard and s aid, "No sir..... but... I've always wanted to."
There are a few lessons for us all here:
Never be arrogant.
Don't waste ammunition.
Whiskey makes you think you're smarter than you are.
Always, always make sure you know who has the power.
Don't mess with old men, they didn't get old by being stupid.

I just love a story with a happy ending, don't you?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Good story :congrat:


----------



## Skullshroom (Mar 8, 2010)

Brilliant story, *applauds* Something I will never forget.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

That was a good story. :congrat: Funny, just last night I watched an old Clint Walker western with a similar story line. 

Tim


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

I have got to remember that one!


----------



## Todays Survival Show (Nov 23, 2009)

Great one! Makes me want to go out and buy a double barreled 12 gauge coach gun


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Funny and clever


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Todays Survival Show said:


> Great one! Makes me want to go out and buy a double barreled 12 gauge coach gun


You don't already got one ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gaah:


----------



## tiedami (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Story!


----------



## DocWard (Nov 10, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> You don't already got one ????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:gaah:


Will a 20 ga. Parker side by side suffice?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

DocWard said:


> Will a 20 ga. Parker side by side suffice?


Doc, Any Parker will !!! but CURSE you is ya saw off the BBL's!!!! I used a 1929 "Elsie" for many years, love em!!


----------

